# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  By August 3rd, we could WIN another US House Seat. Justin Amash MI-3rd District

## Michigan11

*Club for Growth has endorsed him:* http://clubforgrowth.org/endorsedcandidates/




> WASHINGTON  Club for Growth PAC has announced its endorsement of state legislator Justin Amash in the race to represent Michigans third congressional district.
> 
> *Justin Amash is a name pro-growth conservatives are going to hear and know for a long time,* said Club President Chris Chocola. Amash epitomizes a new breed of limited government conservatives committed to breaking Washingtons addiction to deficits and debt, and freeing a rising, entrepreneurial generation to rescue our economy and our nation from political mismanagement.
> 
> *In Lansing, Amash has fought against tax increases  even those supported by his fellow Republicans  and advocated for greater accountability and transparency, swearing off earmarks and even explaining his every legislative vote on his Facebook page.* His election to Congress would not only mark a philosophical victory for those who believe in limited government and economic growth, but a cultural victory for those who believe in straight-forward, transparent democracy.
> 
> *Amash is the 13th candidate Club for Growth PAC has endorsed in the 2010 election cycle.* He joins Senators Jim DeMint (S.C.) and Tom Coburn (Okla.), Congressman Tom Graves (GA-09), Senate candidates Sharron Angle (Nev.), Marco Rubio (Fla.) and Pat Toomey (Pa.), and House candidates Kevin Calvey (OK-05), Tim Huelskamp (KS-01), Mike Pompeo (KS-04), Robin Smith (TN-03), Jeff Duncan (SC-03), and Tim Scott (SC-01).



*Ron Paul has endorsed him:* http://www.businesswire.ca/portal/si...45&newsLang=en




> LAKE JACKSON, Texas--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Congressman Ron Paul has endorsed State Rep. Justin Amash in the race for Michigans 3rd Congressional district.
> 
> We believe that Justin Amash is the best candidate in this race and is best poised to win in both the primary and general elections. We hope the people of Michigan will send this fine conservative leader to Washington at a time when he is sorely needed.
> 
> Said Dr. Paul, I am proud to endorse Justin Amash for United States Congress.
> 
> *Justin Amash in one of the most principled young leaders I have seen in a generation. Justin will do the work to fight for lower taxes and spending and for more freedom in Washington. We need people like Justin voting with me in Congress.*
> Justin Amash understands our Constitution and will fight against out-of-control government to restore our Liberty. Justin has the courage to stand up against the bailouts and government takeovers being forced down our throats by Washington insiders.
> 
> ...




*With over 8,750 Facebook Fans and growing:* http://reason.com/blog/2010/05/28/le...-votes-on-face





> *Legislator Posts Votes on Facebook. All of Them.*
> 
> A strangely beautiful sight.
> 
> *Justin Amash is running for Congress as a Republican in Michigan. He's currently a state legislator.* And as part of his campaign for higher office [UPDATE: He's been posting votes for a year], *he's posting every one of his votes on Facebook, with a short account of why he voted the way the did.* A casual visitor to Amash's page can learn that he voted against a pilot program for ignition interlocks and against an increase in the school budget. Michiganders and others can comment on the votes or the reasoning directly below the posting. Meanwhile, a quick glance at his info page shows that he's a member of St. Nicholas Antiochian Orthodox Christian Church and that his motto is the cheesy but nicely punctuated "Principled. Consistent. Conservative."
> 
> *The fact that this idea is novelhis press release claims that he is the first legislator to post all of his votes on Facebookshows how far we are from a real, voluntary culture of disclosure in our legislatures*.


*FreedomWorks has endorsed him:* http://www.businesswire.com/portal/s...59&newsLang=en




> FreedomWorks PAC Endorses Justin Amash, Candidate in Michigans Third Congressional District 
> WASHINGTON--(BUSINESS WIRE)--FreedomWorks PAC is pleased to announce its addition of conservative Justin Amash, congressional candidate in Michigans third District, to the Take America Back in 2010 campaign leading up to November. *Amash earned the Champion of Freedom endorsement for his unwavering commitment to a limited government, free market agenda.* 
> 
> When limited-government conservatives take back the majority in Washington this year, I am confident that Justin Amash will be among those leading the way.
> .Since 2008, Justin Amash has served the public as a member of the Michigan State House of Representatives, where he witnessed firsthand the stagnant and ineffective nature of an overreaching government. For this reason, Justin opposes all unnecessary tax hikes and encroachments on individual freedom, including Obamacare and the trillion dollar Obama stimulus bill. 
> 
> FreedomWorks PAC applauds Justin Amash for his impressive history of transparency while serving the people of Michigan. *Having never missed a vote, Amash publishes the upcoming voting agenda online, publishes all of his votes online in real-time on Facebook and Twitter, and directly responds to questions and comments regarding his votes.* 
> 
> FreedomWorks PAC will support the Amash campaign by organizing numerous Get Out The Vote (GOTV) efforts, including direct mailings, yard sign distribution, volunteer phone banks and neighborhood literature drops leading up to election day. 
> ...



*Justin is currently a state representative(first term) in Michigan, you can join his facebook page and see how he votes, many times he is the only "NO" vote.* 

*Here is his site:* http://www.amashforcongress.com/


*He also has a picture of Friedrich Hayek hanging in his office....*

----------


## biles1234

Great post, Michigan 11.

People need to wake up and see just how realistic Amash's chances of winning are. He is in a dead heat and some sources have him as the front runner. With support from the liberty movement, he will win the primary.

He wins the primary and he is in. MI-03 is extremely conservative.

*RSVP for the July 8th moneybomb here!!
*
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...9225643&ref=ts



http://www.campaignforliberty.com/blog.php?view=36418
Michigan's Own Ron Paul




> ....Apparently an "overwhelming" majority of our elected officials think it's human to throw people in cages because you disagree with their personal choices.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I looked up the vote on two bills.  105-1, with 70 co-sponsors.  The other, 104-1 with 64 co-sponsors.  Who was the lone voice of Liberty?
> 
> As it happened, I passed over some other votes in the journal to get to these votes, and what did I see?  96-10 on "an act to meet deficiencies in state funds by providing for the imposition, levy, computation, collection, assessment, reporting, payment, and enforcement of taxes", 104-2 on a bill to tighten licensing requirements on psychologists, 86-20 on a bill to give you more "compensation" for eminent land seizure--if and only if you don't move out of town, but use the scraps the government gives you to buy a place to live in the same town.
> 
> Guess who was the only guy to vote against each one of these socialist bills?
> 
> *Justin Amash.*
> ...

----------


## Elle

Justin Amash is the best candidate we have running across the state.  He is the lone NO vote on most bills that come up for vote.  He was the lone NO vote on the recent bill to ban K2, which is similar to marijuana.  The bill passed.  We have an extremely high concentration of idiots for politicians here in Michigan.

I have every confidence that Amash will win.

----------


## biles1234

Well said, Elle!

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Love him.

----------


## Michigan11

He also donated around $1,700(just don't remember the exact number) to Ron Paul's Primary run in 07/08'... it's in open secerets

This guys is the real deal.

Hopefully more people in this forum will look into him quickly before this opportunity passes.

----------


## MRoCkEd

This guy is the *real deal!* We all need to get behind him!

----------


## rprprs

Sounds good.  I just signed up for his July 8th moneybomb on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...9225643&ref=ts

----------


## biles1234

How's this for a Facebook status?

*Justin Amash* Thirty-eight bills and resolutions are scheduled for a vote on the (Michigan) House floor tomorrow. Thirty-eight. Most representatives had never even heard of these bills until we received our agenda at 7:23 p.m. this evening. I will be up all night reading. I'm afraid that most of my colleagues will not be doing the same.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

With Justin in Congress, Ron Paul won't be the only no vote on bills.

----------


## Jordan

> With Justin in Congress, Ron Paul won't be the only no vote on bills.


Very true.

And with due time, Amash will earn the reputation of a principled vote and will probably earn just as much TV time as ol' Ronnie.

----------


## biles1234

30 DAYS UNTIL THE PRIMARY

Justin's campaign needs our help. The establishment is running scared and the media is pulling out all stops with 2 hit pieces in today's Grand Rapids Press. Please consider donating to Justin for July 8th's moneybomb (even a $10 donation will make a difference!).

We can group together and push for Rand's victory after August 3rd. However, in the next month we MUST prioritize and realize that Amash is our guy. We need to rally behind Justin if he is going to pull off this establishment-crushing defeat.

Amash is in good shape to win this race, but the establishment will surely throw some more sticks in the spokes of his campaign before the August 3rd primary. SPREAD THE WORD AND SUPPORT JUSTIN IN ANY WAY THAT YOU CAN!!

----------


## biles1234

GREAT "Send Amash to Congress" video by fellow board member and Justin supporter DarkAerow:

YouTube - Send Amash to Congress

CHECK IT OUT! And don't forget to RSVP for the moneybomb on July 8th!

----------


## Michigan11

> *Justin Amash* Thank you to supporter Jeff DeBoer for producing this video to promote the July 8 money bomb being organized by fellow supporter Brenden Boudreau! It's the unsolicited efforts of remarkable supporters of liberty like you that will ensure victory in the August 3 Republican primary!


Just checked out Amash's campaign site and he just posted that on Facebook.... with over 7,600 fans now

Glad to see he is posting about it and getting the word out to all those fans

----------


## biles1234

Everybody check out the *NEW UPDATED VIDEO!*

YouTube - Send Justin Amash to Congress

----------


## biles1234

Last day before the money bomb everybody!

Let's keep promoting the event. For those that haven't jumped on board, what's stopping you??

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...225643&index=1

----------


## biles1234

Now on the frontpage of DailyPaul.

www.dailypaul.com

Please bump this several times today and tomorrow fellow liberty lovers! Thanks!

----------


## Michigan11

Nice work getting that on the front page, should get alot of attention from those who haven't heard about him yet.

His Fan base on Facebook is growing at a pretty good clip. It's almost at 8,000..

----------


## rprprs

Evening bump

----------


## biles1234

Justin just posted it on his Facebook. Go "Like" it!

http://www.facebook.com/justinamash

----------


## biles1234

Justin just posted it on his Facebook. Go "Like" it!

http://www.facebook.com/justinamash

----------


## Cowlesy

> Justin just posted it on his Facebook. Go "Like" it!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/justinamash


dude you got to get rid of the liberals posing as white nationalists trying to make a mess of his facebook page.

----------


## biles1234

> dude you got to get rid of the liberals posing as white nationalists trying to make a mess of his facebook page.


I saw that and flagged it. Either Justin or FB took care of it. It's no longer a problem.

----------


## kkassam

Bombs away!

http://amashforcongress.com/

----------


## rprprs

A wake-up bump.

----------


## Cowlesy

//

----------


## Bergie Bergeron



----------


## biles1234

$1000 in 10 hours. Good work everybody. Let's keep it up!!

http://amashforcongress.com/

----------


## biles1234

*ANOTHER REASON TO DONATE TO JUSTIN*

Parade photos, just look at this support!!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...&id=8249503865
East Grand Rapids Parade

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...9503865&ref=mf
Cascade Parade

This isn't including many of the other parades where there were *MORE* volunteers

A quote from a Justin supporter on Facebook:



> Justin, it was an honor meeting you at the Grandville parade on Monday. Your energy is contagious and you have a gift for making the people you speak with feel that you're not too busy for them- despite having a thousand other people who want to meet you.
> 
> If Grandville was any indication of the rest of West Michigan you... clearly have the momentum going into the election. No other candidate had even 1/3 as much support as it was clear you did. You have no idea how many people you give hope to. Thanks for everything!


Hopefully there are more photos coming...

----------


## jt8025

RECEIPT DETAILS
Date7/8/2010
Amount$100.00 (One Time)

----------


## Michigan11

+1776 to above ^

Nice to see people coming through on donations.

Just checked my email and got a reminder from RPF and the largest meetup in the state, and with all of his facebook fans he's posted a reminder on his site, this could grow very big today.

If more people give even $20 it will add up very nicely.

----------


## Jordan

Sent my donation in earlier.

What was our starting total?

----------


## biles1234

$286,974

We are currently at $288,439.

$1500 in 12 hours, let's keep it up!

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Not enough...

----------


## biles1234

This event was not promoted by nearly as many people or with nearly as much time as Rand's. We should be able to get to $290k no problem.

*NOW GETTING TO $300,000 WOULD BE SOMETHING. LET'S DO IT!!*

----------


## Son of Detroit

I wish he was running in my district.  I can't stand Thad Mccotter.

----------


## erowe1

Here's a strategic reason to support Amash, in addition to all the other reasons, which are plenty enough as it is.

The Michigan GOP primary awards most of its RNC delegates on a per congressional district basis. I believe the winner of each congressional district gets three delegates regardless of the statewide vote.

The RP campaign could focus campaign resources on just a few of Michigan's congressional districts and have a chance of winning delegates even while losing the state. And if Amash is in Congress and endorses RP for president, then, with his influence in that district and his network of supporters in place and fresh off a 2010 victory, his district would be in play for RP.

----------


## biles1234

We have raised over $2,000 today and are at $289,025. Let's get to $290,000 by 4 PM and finish off the day with $300,000!!

----------


## Dark Aerow

Now above $290,000...

----------


## biles1234

We have raised $3300 in 16 hours. Less than 10k and we will hit $300,000. C'mon everybody. Just $10 can make a difference.

----------


## Dark Aerow

Just donated an additional $30 to get a friend to match my total donation of $50.

----------


## Michigan11

Over $3500, let's water the tree and make this grow while the soil is fertile

----------


## Michigan11

24 days til the primary, and the next congressman is decided in this district. Justin just recieved a Huge endorsement. Richard DeVos

----------


## Michigan11

3 weeks til the primary. We will find out if we gain another US House seat. 

Over 8,300 facebook fans and he's a few thousand away from reaching $300,000 on his ticker..

----------


## biles1234

More Praise for Justin Amash!

http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/2010/...still-existed/
From the Cato Institute, "I Didn't Know People Like This Still Existed"

http://www.washingtonwatch.com/blog/...ncy-candidate/
From The Washington Watch Blog

----------


## Michigan11

He just added another $60,000 on his ticker from his own fundraising. This guy is showing up in blogs, articles, looks like he is soaring in the weeks before this primary.

Keep spreading the word, and we will have another US House seat along with Ron Paul in less than 3 weeks!

----------


## SilentBull

I wish I knew about him before the money bomb. I found out about this guy days later. Donated anyway.

----------


## biles1234

More on Justin Amash, from the Cato Institute

http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/2010/...-justin-amash/

MORE ON JUSTIN AMASH
by John Samples

I wrote yesterday about a candidate for the House of Representatives who offered an interesting and critical look at his experience as a state legislator in Michigan. This candidate, Justin Amash, both reads the bills he votes on and posts explanations for his votes on his Facebook page. Here are two of his explanations:

    Justin Amash just voted no on HBs 6038 and 6226, which impose stiff penalties and prison sentences on individuals who possess or use two synthetic drugs: one that mimics the effects of ecstasy and another that mimics the effects of marijuana. I have never possessed or used illicit drugs, nor should anyone. But this legislation is more about sensationalism than actual public protection. HB 6038 passed 105-1. HB 6226 passed 104-1.

    Justin Amash just voted no on HR 294, which recognize[s] the perfect game pitched by Armando Galarraga of the Detroit Tigers on June 2, 2010, against the Cleveland Indians. Congrats to Mr. Galarraga for his outstanding performance and achievement, but Im not the commissioner of Major League Baseball, and this resolution is not an appropriate legislative matter. It passed 101-5.

If he keeps this up, I may stop being cynical about politics which would be a problem because I dont know any other way to be, having living in DC for 18 years. But Im willing to give it a try.

You can have a look at his other explanations for his votes here. (Make sure you go down to the older posts on his wall to get his explanations).

----------


## erowe1

> I wish I knew about him before the money bomb. I found out about this guy days later. Donated anyway.


Don't worry about it. The money bomb wasn't that noteworthy anyway. It doesn't matter what day you donate, just donate. Hopefully others do the same.

----------


## Michigan11

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=252659

Post and bump this thread to get Justin a bigger forum....

----------


## Michigan11

Justin just got endorsed in an editorial by the largest newspaper in the state, the Detroit Free Press, 16 days before the primary..

http://www.freep.com/article/2010071...ouse-districts




> 3rd District
> 
> (Most of Kent and all of Barry and Ionia Counties)
> 
> Even before U.S. Rep. Vern Ehlers, R-Grand Rapids, announced his retirement, state Rep. JUSTIN AMASH, R-Kentwood, was running to challenge him. Although just 30, the energetic *Amash, a Libertarian-leaning conservative*, has in one term in Lansing shown himself to be not just ambitious but an innovative and conscientious lawmaker with a solid grasp of the political process.
> 
> An attorney, *Amash refuses to vote for any bill he has not read*. He will make the best case for Republicans this fall to hold the seat occupied for a quarter century by former President Gerald Ford.

----------


## biles1234

This is a great endorsement

----------


## Distinguished Gentleman

I wish we had some polls to measure the success of the current effort.  The good news make it sound like he should be doing well, but you never know with politics.

----------


## biles1234

Justin Amash for Congress TV ad#1

YouTube - Justin Amash for Congress TV ad #1

----------


## Michigan11

> I wish we had some polls to measure the success of the current effort.  The good news make it sound like he should be doing well, but you never know with politics.


Considering the club for economic growth does independent polling before endorsing their candidates, he should be in great shape, especially considering his fundraising beating all other candidates combined. Then we have the latest endorsement from the largest paper in the state.

----------


## biles1234

Ticker went up today too....

Up to almost $366,000

----------


## biles1234

> Considering the club for economic growth does independent polling before endorsing their candidates, he should be in great shape, especially considering his fundraising beating all other candidates combined. Then we have the latest endorsement from the largest paper in the state.


If it's any indication, out of the Club's 14 endorsed candidates for 2010, 5 have had primaries. *5 have won*

----------


## Michigan11

> If it's any indication, out of the Club's 14 endorsed candidates for 2010, 5 have had primaries. *5 have won*


Very Nice! Let's win this.... Ron needs friends in the HOUSE! WWWWWWWWWWWWooooooooooooooooooHHHHHHHHHHOooooooooo  oooooooooo

----------


## MRoCkEd

Found this on C4G's youtube channel:

YouTube - "Tax"

Looks like their plan is to take down Justin's greatest rival.

The last poll, before Amash started running radio ads and sending mailers had him in 2nd place, a couple of points behind Bill Hardiman with 48% of voters undecided.


News Story:
http://www.wfrv.com/news/michigan/98846584.html



> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. (AP) — An anti-tax group is running a TV ad against 3rd District Republican congressional candidate Bill Hardiman.
> 
> The 15-second ad was released Tuesday by Club for Growth and will air throughout the district.
> 
> It calls Hardiman "pro-tax" and "not what we need in Congress" and displays his picture next to that of Democratic House Speaker Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> A message seeking comment was left for Hardiman's campaign on Tuesday.
> 
> He is a state senator from Kentwood and one of five Republicans running in the Aug. 3 primary.
> ...

----------


## Michigan11

Let's quit playin around and enjoy working for another victory, in 11 days.

Time to break it on through people, the other side is August 3rd.

Research this guy before it's over, he isn't even asking for your money, just a bit of help.

----------


## Lord Xar

What help is he looking for?

----------


## Michigan11

> What help is he looking for?


Making calls for the GOTV effort underway, 10 days remain before the primary election which decides who serves this long time repub district..

----------


## Michigan11

8 Days peeps!

----------


## biles1234

Justin Amash Radio Interview, 1340 AM WJRW
http://amashforcongress.com/sites/de...wjrw_amash.mp3

What do you think? 


Amash's opponent, Bill Hardiman, on the same station:

"‎Well there are some ideas that I have, and there are many, and I don't know that we can go through all of them right now, and I don't know that I know them all yet, but I do have some ideas" - Bill Hardiman

http://amashforcongress.com/sites/de...w_hardiman.mp3

----------


## dr. hfn

Amash FTW!

----------


## biles1234

To help out with the campaign (even if you are out of the district, you can help from *your* house by making phone calls!!)

contact amy@justinamash.com

and/or

sign up here:
http://amashforcongress.wufoo.com/fo...v-signup-form/

----------


## Michigan11

> To help out with the campaign (even if you are out of the district, you can help from *your* house by making phone calls!!)
> 
> contact amy@justinamash.com
> 
> and/or
> 
> sign up here:
> http://amashforcongress.wufoo.com/fo...v-signup-form/


Bump! Sign up and make 50 calls, very easy. Sign up and talk to Amy and receive a call list "50" calls and make them, but have fun doing it, most will be voicemails, you are also reading from a script, but after a few you can make it your own.

Time to tear it up and win a seat for Liberty!

----------


## Michigan11

Let the REVOLUTION descend upon GRAND RAPIDS! Focus all action upon this area like a magnifying glass upon an ant!

----------


## Michigan11

$446,995 on his ticker now, another $32,000 + of offline donations I presume..

6 days to go!

----------


## biles1234

*Right now....*

Bodies on the ground helping out the campaign >>>>>> $$$

Seriously people. Excuse my french, but any people in the region: Wake up the @#$% up and come up to Grand Rapids and let's win this thing!

----------


## brenden.b

I'll be making phone calls on Saturday! Join the fun everyone! Get involved in the Revolution!!!

Let's win one for liberty!!!

----------


## Michigan11

^^^

We have 3 days til this election.

Bump. Just updated the original post to include the FreedomWorks endorsement.

----------

